# Living in Henry County



## Deadringer (Feb 14, 2017)

We are considering a move to Henry County (from Cobb).  Been looking for land the past few months and have found nice options in the McDonough area of Henry County.  I work in Atlanta, but usually am at the office by 7:00 so traffic is a factor but I usually beat the 'rush'.  Land we are interested in is just shy of 60 acres with house.  We are seeking the small town lifestyle.  Tell me why we shouldn't  (or should) relocate to this area.  All thoughts/opinions are appreciated.


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 14, 2017)

It's crowded no mater what time you go anywhere. I go through town around 1PM and come home around 2am and it's busy midday but not much after midnight. The wife says mornings are murder trying to get to the square. 
Most folks are good people in this area, If you have kids go for the OLA schools, I don't have any but that's what district most folks around here.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 15, 2017)

Henry county is not what it used to be.
I've lived here for over 30 years.
Over crowded and bad traffic. 
Changing fast and not for the good.
The worst part is Clayton county is rapidly spreading into Henry. 
Most I know are leaving including myself.


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.  I had heard that traffic was bad but figured it couldn't be worse than Cobb?  We do have elementary age kids and schools are rated high where we are looking.

Villa Rica area is also an option we are considering.  A bit further from Atlanta but easy access to interstate.

Mike65 where are you planning to relocate?


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 15, 2017)

McDonough traffic has gotten out of hand. We live in Ola and the 12 mile trip to the interstate can take 30-45 minutes on any given day. Highway 155, Jonesboro Road and Highway 20/81 are complete nightmares now. We had originally planned on staying until our daughter graduated (2025), but with the way things are growing, it's more likely that we'll be gone very soon after our son graduates in 2 years.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 15, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  I had heard that traffic was bad but figured it couldn't be worse than Cobb?  We do have elementary age kids and schools are rated high where we are looking.
> 
> Villa Rica area is also an option we are considering.  A bit further from Atlanta but easy access to interstate.
> 
> Mike65 where are you planning to relocate?



Which school districts? Ola and Union Grove are the best for academics, but UG is declining rapidly. Luella is also very good as far as academics, but you couldn't give me a house and 60 acres on that side of the county.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 15, 2017)

It never ceases to amaze me how at 11am on a wednseday why there are so many people on the roads or shopping. 

They not have jobs?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2017)

A few more small towns to consider would be to the South  Barnesville, to the East Monroe or Madison, Euharlee / Cartersville to your NW. Just my .02 from traveling to the areas selling Real Estate, all are nice.


----------



## yellowfin (Feb 15, 2017)

stay out of henry co in a few years you wont want to be there. I would head south Pike, Coweta, Meriweather, Lamar.


----------



## Whompascat (Feb 15, 2017)

Don't do it !!!!!


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 15, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> Which school districts? Ola and Union Grove are the best for academics, but UG is declining rapidly. Luella is also very good as far as academics, but you couldn't give me a house and 60 acres on that side of the county.



Yes, Union Grove is the district.  

Regarding traffic, we took 155 on Sunday and also explored the McDonough square and area and traffic didn't appear that bad. Realizing Sunday may not be indicative of typical traffic, I plan to get down there at different times of the day on different days of the week.


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow, not a single positive comment on Henry County. I appreciate the feedback.  Most of the comments seem to indicate migration of (how do I say this) folks that predominantly live in Clayton County to Henry Count. Would that demographic be accurate?


----------



## specialk (Feb 15, 2017)

a friend of mine grew up in clayton/henry counties.....lived there for nearly 40 years.....he moved to Coweta.......his life is much better......


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Lived in Henry my whole life, 31 years. Have lived in kellytown, ola,  locust grove and now Luella. Absolutey love my neighbors and the land but crime and shady people are on the increase FOR SURE. Traffic is a nightmare most anywhere you go unless you got between 8pm and 6am. My wife and I work at the same company and commute to Atlanta everyday. We are looking to move within a year or two. Not too mention the monstrosity of a project they are planning for Jodeco rd in coming years. We're beyond max capacity in my opinion but they keeping bringing em in....


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 15, 2017)

Property is in central NE section of county.  5 minutes from Rockdale county, about 14 miles south of Conyers.  Not sure if that makes a difference?


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 15, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Lived in Henry my whole life, 31 years. Have lived in kellytown, ola,  locust grove and now Luella. Absolutey love my neighbors and the land but crime and shady people are on the increase FOR SURE. Traffic is a nightmare most anywhere you go unless you got between 8pm and 6am. My wife and I work at the same company and commute to Atlanta everyday. We are looking to move within a year or two. Not too mention the monstrosity of a project they are planning for Jodeco rd in coming years. We're beyond max capacity in my opinion but they keeping bringing em in....



Property we are looking at is just south of state road 20, near east lake road.  You seem to be in a similar situation (needing to be close enough to Atlanta but far away as possible when not at work).  Where are you planning to relocate?


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 15, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  I had heard that traffic was bad but figured it couldn't be worse than Cobb?  We do have elementary age kids and schools are rated high where we are looking.
> 
> Villa Rica area is also an option we are considering.  A bit further from Atlanta but easy access to interstate.
> 
> Mike65 where are you planning to relocate?



We've got a place on the upson/pike county line. 
It's between Zebulon and thomaston. 
It's a long ride to Atlanta but well worth it to me.
The southeast side of Henry is better but still going down fast. 
And yes it's all about the demagraphics. We are getting the low end class of people it seems.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Property we are looking at is just south of state road 20, near east lake road.  You seem to be in a similar situation (needing to be close enough to Atlanta but far away as possible when not at work).  Where are you planning to relocate?



I know exactly where you're talking about. Probably one of the better areas of the county of the few that are left.

And you hit the nail on the head, need to be close to Atl for work but far enough away when not at the office. Our work is relocating to Abernathy and 400 so we are browsing all areas around ball ground, cunning, dawsonville and places in between. It's one of the hardest decisions to have to make, leaving everything you know behind and going to the opposite side of town. It's by no means set in stone but that's the way it's looking as of now.


----------



## GA native (Feb 15, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Wow, not a single positive comment on Henry County. I appreciate the feedback.  Most of the comments seem to indicate migration of (how do I say this) folks that predominantly live in Clayton County to Henry Count. Would that demographic be accurate?



I am in the same boat. Itching to get out of Cobb.

If you can stand the long drive into Atlanta, Heard co has a lot to offer.

Decent skrools and land prices in Carroll and Douglas county though. Now if I could only find a piece of land that the wife liked...


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes Henry county has been ruined. You couldn't give me a house there. I work in Henry county and grew up here as well, I live in Lamar county...


----------



## mattech (Feb 15, 2017)

My dad built our house in McDonough when I was 3 years old. When they bought Thier land, they were able to select Thier address because we were the only ones there. I moved to Monroe county about 12 years ago, and you couldn't pay me to move back to Henry county now. Every time I visit my parents I leave the county ticked off, between traffic and most people there it's horrible. I'm the type that likes solidarity though, if you can handle big crowds it may not be very bad for you, but it's just not for me. I can go to Walmart down here and run into 4-5 people I know about every time.


----------



## CAnderson (Feb 15, 2017)

I live just off I75 on Jonesboro Rd and it is HORRIBLE!
With the rain it took me 2hrs to make it the 31 miles to work.
We're looking to move also in the Ola District close to the place your looking at. I'm not sold on staying in Henry Cnty because of the overcrowding and cost to live here. Won't be long before anything over 10 acres is split up into houses on 1acre lots as far as the eye can see. It may feel nice and secluded now in that corner of the county, but it won't last long!!


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 15, 2017)

Would it be fair to say that the consensus is that there are too many folks in Henry County, therefore the traffic is always bad?  Or is it the 'types' of folks there?  Or both?


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 15, 2017)

CAnderson said:


> I live just off I75 on Jonesboro Rd and it is HORRIBLE!
> With the rain it took me 2hrs to make it the 31 miles to work.
> We're looking to move also in the Ola District close to the place your looking at. I'm not sold on staying in Henry Cnty because of the overcrowding and cost to live here. Won't be long before anything over 10 acres is split up into houses on 1acre lots as far as the eye can see. It may feel nice and secluded now in that corner of the county, but it won't last long!!



I am starting to wonder if the property we are looking at is an oasis in an otherwise disastrous area.  Which may not bother me if I have the land (wouldn't plan on every leaving except for random grocery trips, etc.) and can beat traffic.  Google maps shows I can go north to Conyers and jump on I-20 or take 155 or I-75 to Atlanta.  However, the horror stories above give me serious pause.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Would it be fair to say that the consensus is that there are too many folks in Henry County, therefore the traffic is always bad?  Or is it the 'types' of folks there?  Or both?



Definitely both, in my opinion


----------



## mattech (Feb 15, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Would it be fair to say that the consensus is that there are too many folks in Henry County, therefore the traffic is always bad?  Or is it the 'types' of folks there?  Or both?



Both, I graduated from there in 2000, my brother graduated about 4 years ago. I thought I was at a freaknic event it was so loud and crazy. My wife actually got into an argument with some young girls because she asked them to quiet down a bit so we could hear the announcement that was being sent out over several loud speakers. Absolutely horrible there, there is still some nice areas, but it won't last, I just hope it stays quiet where I'm at.


----------



## mattech (Feb 15, 2017)

I do have a childhood friend that lives in kellytown, and he still likes it very much, but he doesn't mind crowds and traffic. In all honesty coming from Cobb county may not be a bad change for you, but if your looking for a true small town feel, I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## CAnderson (Feb 15, 2017)

Both in my opinion too. 
If you have the money, sending the kids to private school and jumping across the county line to Covington/Conyers would get you 10-20 more acres for the same cost and distance.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 15, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Would it be fair to say that the consensus is that there are too many folks in Henry County, therefore the traffic is always bad?  Or is it the 'types' of folks there?  Or both?



Definitely both.
The county has never kept up with the rapid growth. 
I-75, 155 and I-20 are all bad. I-20 is the worst getting to town on most days. 
As long as you don't have to work north of Atlanta,
I would consider looking in Lamar or pike county, you can go north on 1941 and make good time, as well as get more bang for your buck. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 15, 2017)

Well, I don't feel quite so bad now, I thought I might be unfairly prejudiced toward the northern sector of GA.  

Every time we travel up towards the mountain region, it is nothing but heavy traffic, stop and go lights etc. etc. all the way from Forsyth, GA (as in Monroe County, not Forsyth County) all the way up to the Tennessee/NC lines and beyond.  

Or else, 3-4 lanes of 80+ suicide bumper-to-bumper traffic when you stick to the freeway routes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2017)

Maybe this map will help. Hover over the blue dots with numbers in them to see the crimes that are taking place. 

I have friends that moved from Henry County to Senoia just because of the crime rates. Down 85 is a better corridor, but not sure about land prices. 

http://www.mapnimbus.com/DataNimbusClient.html?Client=Henry Co, GA


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe this map will help. Hover over the blue dots with numbers in them to see the crimes that are taking place.
> 
> I have friends that moved from Henry County to Senoia just because of the crime rates. Down 85 is a better corridor, but not sure about land prices.
> 
> http://www.mapnimbus.com/DataNimbusClient.html?Client=Henry Co, GA



Helpful indeed.  Looks like a forced entry not too far from where I was looking.  It would be useful, as a reference, to see what the heat map looks like in my current neck of the woods, around Marietta.  Is this a website accessible to the general public?


----------



## b rad (Feb 15, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Wow, not a single positive comment on Henry County. I appreciate the feedback.  Most of the comments seem to indicate migration of (how do I say this) folks that predominantly live in Clayton County to Henry Count. Would that demographic be accurate?



do not move to McDonough I grew up there til I was 22 and ill never move within 100 miles of henry county  I live in south ga now and McDonough is full of home invasions every day and it will be Atlanta before to long just like clayton county meriweather county or coweta is near 85 and u will be in Atlanta in no time stay away from I75


----------



## mattech (Feb 15, 2017)

Oldstick said:


> Well, I don't feel quite so bad now, I thought I might be unfairly prejudiced toward the northern sector of GA.
> 
> Every time we travel up towards the mountain region, it is nothing but heavy traffic, stop and go lights etc. etc. all the way from Forsyth, GA (as in Monroe County, not Forsyth County) all the way up to the Tennessee/NC lines and beyond.
> 
> Or else, 3-4 lanes of 80+ suicide bumper-to-bumper traffic when you stick to the freeway routes.



Dont bring Monroe county into this. We don't have traffic, it starts at the locust Grove exit.


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 16, 2017)

Sad to say the crime is moving from the Clayton County side and sweeping across the county. The area you're looking in is fairly close proximity to Stockbridge. Stockbridge has become little Riverdale and is a terrible area now. Ola had a quadruple homicide a few months ago less than 4 miles from our house. And the county is trying their best to shove a section 8 housing project down our throats in the Lake Dow area. And also, as far as the schools go, Henry County High is closing in 2 years. It is THE worst school in the county by a country mile. Union Grove and Locust Grove are going to get the vast majority of the students from the school with some going to Ola, which is the primary reason we plan on moving before our daughter gets to high school.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 16, 2017)

The constantly expanding crime issue is unavoidable due to birthrates and immigration. Basic demographics. 

I was born in Atlanta in the mid 50s. Moved to Smyrna in the early 60s. Moved to south Snellville in the early 80s. Moved to Sugar Hill in 2000. Time to move again.  Next ???  Canton ? Blairsville ? Parts north ?

I used to think that the term "White Flight" referred to a one time exodus from Atlanta in the mid 50s to mid 60s. Then I realized its a never ending process as there is no place I lived before that I would move back to.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 16, 2017)

hope you don't have school age children.
Most of the Henry County schools are not great.  
If you have school age children, look elsewhere...or pay for private schools.

As for traffic, pretty much anywhere in Metro has huge traffic issues.  Blame who you want, the Yankees moving here...the folks out west to escape the high cost of living.....whatever.  It's all pretty bad traffic.  I'm in North Gwinnett and in the past 10-15 years, traffic has tripled.  Terrible.....

There is a family that lives near me in Suwanee, they live here for the schools.  The husband drives to COLUMBUS GA everyday.  You heard it right.  Columbus GA from Suwanee....2.5 hours each way.  He does it so the children can have top tier schools.  his car is 3-4 years old and has 250,000 miles.

On the positive note, 60 acres of land may be worth it to deal with miserable traffic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2017)

If I had kids coming of school age or in school I would move to Oconee County. Best school systems around, but you pay dearly for it. The upside is there are a multitude of counties just to the south where land is relatively affordable. UNG has a campus in Oconee, where my son will be transferring fall semester, as well as UGA is just 15 minutes away.


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback.  I left my house in Cobb County at 5:00 this morning and drove down to the property we are/were looking at.  I left the driveway at 6:30 and made it to Midtown Atlanta, where my office is, at 7:30.  Not bad traffic at all until the last few miles close to Atlanta.  Not sure if this is typical or not, but I can deal with an hour commute.  It takes me around 40minutes from my property in Cobb.  This is on very limited experience, but perhaps the part of the county I am looking at isn't as bad as others, traffic wise...

We do have school age children, so the education concerns are legitimate, as are the crime reports.  Union Grove has good reviews, both online and from the few folks I have talked to (although some on here say otherwise).  I feel as though our house on the property would be safe (not visible from road, etc.) but of course I have concerns for my wife and kids in and around town.  Also, if all of the above reports are negative, I assume the opinion is pervasive which gives me pause about resale value, should we ever need to sell...  

All of this has me looking at other options, outside of Henry County, although I will say I have not yet fully taken this one off the list.  I do like the Hiram area, but there is no easy way to get to the City.  Lots of traffic up there and surface roads (stop and go).  Villa Rica is also appealing because it is 'out there' but fairly easy access to the city via the interstate, barring an accident but that is everywhere...


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 16, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.  I left my house in Cobb County at 5:00 this morning and drove down to the property we are/were looking at.  I left the driveway at 6:30 and made it to Midtown Atlanta, where my office is, at 7:30.  Not bad traffic at all until the last few miles close to Atlanta.  Not sure if this is typical or not, but I can deal with an hour commute.  It takes me around 40minutes from my property in Cobb.  This is on very limited experience, but perhaps the part of the county I am looking at isn't as bad as others, traffic wise...
> 
> We do have school age children, so the education concerns are legitimate, as are the crime reports.  Union Grove has good reviews, both online and from the few folks I have talked to (although some on here say otherwise).  I feel as though our house on the property would be safe (not visible from road, etc.) but of course I have concerns for my wife and kids in and around town.  Also, if all of the above reports are negative, I assume the opinion is pervasive which gives me pause about resale value, should we ever need to sell...
> 
> All of this has me looking at other options, outside of Henry County, although I will say I have not yet fully taken this one off the list.  I do like the Hiram area, but there is no easy way to get to the City.  Lots of traffic up there and surface roads (stop and go).  Villa Rica is also appealing because it is 'out there' but fairly easy access to the city via the interstate, barring an accident but that is everywhere...



Good to hear your feedback.

I would look at the school system FIRST.  Commute, 2nd.  

Do not know your specific situation, so you may or not entertain what I am doing........
SUCKING IT UP WITH TRAFFIC until my boy is out of school.  Once that happens, likely I will be selling off my house w/small acreage tract, and extra lot next door, and moving further NORTH in GA.  I have entertained So GA, but not familiar with it other than driving thru.  I have years to go so it isn't a huge concern at this point.


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 16, 2017)

95g atl said:


> Good to hear your feedback.
> 
> I would look at the school system FIRST.  Commute, 2nd.
> 
> ...



For sure, its about finding the right mix of land (location) that is close enough to the city but far enough away and having a good school system.  We could shell out for private school if we had to, but I'd really prefer not to.  The reality is that while we would like to move as soon as possible, we aren't in any huge hurry and can take our time to make the best decision.  The question is whether we will ever find that perfect mix of the above.  As someone else alluded to above, as Atlanta continues to grow and any remaining land within a reasonable distance to Atlanta becomes more and more scarce (or rather the cost continues to rise), it may not exist and we may have to live with _some_ less than ideal aspects of a the new place.  

60 acres within an hour of Atlanta is mighty appealing, though.  However this thread has me seriously second guessing Henry County!


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 16, 2017)

I live in Butts county. It is just south of Henry county. Much less traffic down here. I commute to Atlanta every day. The fishing and hunting is good here too. Plenty of building sites available. I don't mind driving 30 minutes for groceries or the big box stores.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 16, 2017)

Deadringer said:


> I am starting to wonder if the property we are looking at is an oasis in an otherwise disastrous area.  Which may not bother me if I have the land (wouldn't plan on every leaving except for random grocery trips, etc.) and can beat traffic.  Google maps shows I can go north to Conyers and jump on I-20 or take 155 or I-75 to Atlanta.  However, the horror stories above give me serious pause.



The problem with Henry is Clayton.  You mention Conyers....the problem with Conyers/Rockdale is Dekalb.  The problem with Newton where I live is Rockdale/Dekalb.  I wouldn't touch anything that touched Clayton or Dekalb.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 20, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> The problem with Henry is Clayton.  You mention Conyers....the problem with Conyers/Rockdale is Dekalb.  The problem with Newton where I live is Rockdale/Dekalb.  I wouldn't touch anything that touched Clayton or Dekalb.



Lol , I know what you mean. I grew up in Clayton when it was nice to live there. When I moved to Butts County, my cars license plate said Clayton. I covered up the Clayton decal because I was too embarrassed by it.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Feb 21, 2017)

We moved two years ago from Henry county to Cherokee.
I have not regretted it for a second.
I drive 104 miles round trip for work. Henry was the place to escape to from Clayton. Now people are escaping henry!
The area you are looking at is nice but the spreading of the bad stuff is headed that way too.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 21, 2017)

YankeeRedneck said:


> We moved two years ago from Henry county to Cherokee.
> I have not regretted it for a second.
> I drive 104 miles round trip for work. Henry was the place to escape to from Clayton. Now people are escaping henry!
> The area you are looking at is nice but the spreading of the bad stuff is headed that way too.



This is what we are contemplating too Yank. We are kicking the tires in and around the Forsyth, Cherokee and Dawson county area. Would make for somewhere in the vicinity of a 100 mile round trip which is a little less than we're doing currently from Henry county to Duluth.

What area of Cherokee if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## formula1 (Feb 21, 2017)

*re:*

I have lived in Henry County since 1990.  My two older sons went to Henry County HS when it was at least decent, but there is only a couple of decent public schools there now, so my youngest (10th grade) goes to private school out of necessity.  The area has changed so much over the years with the influx of both good and bad folks trying to get away from Clayton/DeKalb , plus in general the sprawl of the city, that it has seriously affected the quality of life here, not to mention that traffic is just terrible and getting worse by the day it seems.  

Now add the politics, which I haven't heard anyone mention.  Henry County went blue for the 1st time in a presidential race for example. That finishes it for me personally, may not matter to you at all!  But I would seriously consider that as to how it might affect the value of your property in the future.  I have a wonderful church and great friendships as a result which makes my life here valuable, but other than that there is no redeeming good for me in Henry County.  Therefore, I am moving one day soon never to return, God willing of course!

I wish you the best in your decision.  If I were you and I had the resources you do to get 60 acres in Henry,  I would use those resources to find a true sanctuary for my next home far from this crazy city life!  Just my humble opinion so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 21, 2017)

Dead ringer. I live less than 10 min. from where you are talkin about. Don't let the naysayers talk you out of it. They are talking about the I75 corridor through Henry county. Other than eagles landing country club that side of the county is not good. Stockbridge has become a cesspool. I live in the bootheal of rockdale county. A stones throw from Kelly town. I've framed houses off of east lake rd. Your near lake Dow and the ola community. I would love to have a piece of land in that area. You can take airline rd up into Dekalb Cty to hwy 212 and get to the Wesley chapel exit fairly quick that early in the morning


----------



## Deadringer (Feb 21, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Dead ringer. I live less than 10 min. from where you are talkin about. Don't let the naysayers talk you out of it. They are talking about the I75 corridor through Henry county. Other than eagles landing country club that side of the county is not good. Stockbridge has become a cesspool. I live in the bootheal of rockdale county. A stones throw from Kelly town. I've framed houses off of east lake rd. Your near lake Dow and the ola community. I would love to have a piece of land in that area. You can take airline rd up into Dekalb Cty to hwy 212 and get to the Wesley chapel exit fairly quick that early in the morning



Yeah, I've been spending a lot of time in the area the last several days.  Was in Coweta Friday and drove through Fayette over to the property in mid day and stayed around to judge traffic, etc.  Traffic wasn't bad at all.  Of course the McDonough square and other small stretches had some traffic, but nothing compared to Cobb.  Of course, it is still not as rural as I would like, but again the objective is to be far away from Atlanta while still being close enough for work.  I am in commercial real estate so I am tied to the city, for better or worse.

I plan to convert the property to pasture and raise cattle, poultry (meat and eggs), goats, bees and have a small orchard.  It already has good water and land lays right.  Maybe incorporate a high tunnel down the road.  It will be my escape.  I have to stay busy.

All of this MAY or may not be in Henry County now.  Still doing my due diligence.  Thanks for all replies; most helpful.


----------



## GA native (Feb 27, 2017)

So we've established that Henry county is out. What's the consensus on Fayette county? Outside of Fayetteville, the property looks nice, and acreage is reasonable.


----------



## HuntDawg (Feb 27, 2017)

GA native said:


> So we've established that Henry county is out. What's the consensus on Fayette county? Outside of Fayetteville, the property looks nice, and acreage is reasonable.



I am a Real Estate Agent in Sharpsburg.  I cover all the counties around here.  You did well not going into Henry.  Half my clients are coming from Henry.  Henry voted Democrat in the last 2 Presidential Elections.  that should be enough to tell you where the county lies at this Point.

If you are going to do Fayette, stay out of North Fayette.  It might as well be Clayton County.  

If looking in Fayette, do it by School District.  Stay away from Fayette County High School and Sandy Creek High School Districts. 

You may want to take a gander at Coweta.  Northgate School District is great, but you are going to pay for it, just like Starrs Mill, McIntosh, and Whitewater in Fayette.  As some have suggested, you may want to look a Meriwether, and North Troup.

I lived in Henry County until the late 90's.  Moving to North Coweta was the best thing my wife and I ever did. We do not have children, but knew if we wanted to be in a neighborhood, we wanted a good school district and an exit off I-85 with very little commercial property.  Good School District equals good community.

If you want land, look in South Coweta, Meriwether, North Troup. They are more affordable per Acre. As for schools, Large acre tracts do not seem to be as important as most people buying large tracts with homes are at an income level where they either Home School or do the Private School thing.  

Good job on saying no to Henry.  Bad future investment in my professional opinion.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 8, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> This is what we are contemplating too Yank. We are kicking the tires in and around the Forsyth, Cherokee and Dawson county area. Would make for somewhere in the vicinity of a 100 mile round trip which is a little less than we're doing currently from Henry county to Duluth.
> 
> What area of Cherokee if you don't mind me asking?


 Funny I see your in Locust Grove that's where we left from!! We are in Waleska which is 10 miles north of Canton up 140.
The drive can be tough but is so worth it!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 8, 2017)

YankeeRedneck said:


> Funny I see your in Locust Grove that's where we left from!! We are in Waleska which is 10 miles north of Canton up 140.
> The drive can be tough but is so worth it!!



Ha! Small world out there ain't it. I really love our neighbors and everything about the property we currently own but the area is going downhill, crime on the rise, county voting democrat, traffic getting worse and worse, bringing in more warehouses with no road infrastructure improvement etc....it's about time to pull the trigger


----------



## B. White (Mar 8, 2017)

I am in the far north part of Henry.  I can walk to Clayton or Dekalb.  The neighborhood means a lot, and how close to major roads and other areas for future development.  I was in my BILs neighborhood in Locust Grove on Sunday and it was what I would expect in Dekalb from the traffic and the population.  My daughter moved to Newton and I can't say much different about it.

I am staying where I am now due to quick commute and mostly older folks in the neighborhood.  It is quite.  I will move way out when I retire or get close to it.  There is really no where within a comfortable commute to the airport that I would want to move to.

Edit: Wanted to add I have been here since 1980 and lived 4 miles north before that.  I have seen a lot of changes.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 8, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Ha! Small world out there ain't it. I really love our neighbors and everything about the property we currently own but the area is going downhill, crime on the rise, county voting democrat, traffic getting worse and worse, bringing in more warehouses with no road infrastructure improvement etc....it's about time to pull the trigger


 PULL IT PULL IT !!! Leaving the neighbors was the hardest part we had a good group. Always watching out for each other. And ALL of us transplants from Clayton county. But when the crime started to go up we were feeling uncomfortable and that is a awful feeling.
 You will be amazed at how peaceful it is up here. We really do love it. The mountains and views are awesome.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 9, 2017)

HuntDawg said:


> I am a Real Estate Agent in Sharpsburg.  I cover all the counties around here.  You did well not going into Henry.  Half my clients are coming from Henry.  Henry voted Democrat in the last 2 Presidential Elections.  that should be enough to tell you where the county lies at this Point.
> 
> If you are going to do Fayette, stay out of North Fayette.  It might as well be Clayton County.
> 
> ...



North Troup aint bad.We live outside LaGrange.Gonna get out in the next couple of years


----------

